# Anyone use the masterbuilt 560??



## tomtopping

Hey guys thinking of buying one of these rigs.   Looking for some feedback on the  masterbuilt 560


----------



## pc farmer

Check this out.






						Masterbuilt Gravity Feed
					

Sorry if this has been posted already. This looks like a good idea, and inexpensive way to get into gravity feed if it works as well as advertised.  https://www.masterbuilt.com/collections/smokers/products/gravity-series™-560-digital-charcoal-grill-smoker    Anyone have one already?




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## tomtopping

Looking for more hands on reviews.Read a bunch of that  post  Did’nt get what I  was  looking for


----------



## pc farmer

First Brisket on the Masterbuilt 560 GF
					

Put on the brisket first thing this morning around 7 am. Set temp to 240 deg. Waited till it hit the target, then put on the brisket that was rubbed and seasoned yesterday. Hickory chunks in the ash can and more layered with the BB hickory lump. At 2pm, it was past the stall, at 185 and I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## pc farmer

Canadian Bacon Done On The 560 GF
					

Cured these pork loins for 3 weeks. Smoking them in the 560 today.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## rexster314

Here you go: I bought the M/B the middle of January this year after studying it for several weeks. 
Local Walmart had it in stock, and when I went in to Walmart, the damn thing jumped in the back of my SUV.
This thing is so good, and hard to mess anything up that you're cooking. 10 hour brisket, sausage, grilled fish, steaks out of this world, chicken, pizza, prime rib roasts, just about anything you can think of to smoke, grill, roast is on the table. 
I've found that B&B Char Logs work well with the feed system and seem to last a little longer than briquettes and lump charcoal. 
The only thing that is a misfire is the software for your phone for remote control. It just doesn't get along well with Android devices. I was never able to connect the wi-fi on the grill to ANY of my Samsung devices, although Bluetooth is a fast connection, I needed the extra coverage of my home wi-fi. Like a few other owners of the 560, I opted for a Fireboard controller that works like the Masterbuilt controller should but doesn't. 
If you have something specific in mind, hit me up


----------



## sawhorseray

tomtopping said:


> Hey guys thinking of buying one of these rigs.   Looking for some feedback on the  masterbuilt 560




I'm not positive but I think I recall 

 negolien
 having one, maybe he'll chime in. Oh, I see 

 rexster314
 has you covered. Good luck! RAY


----------



## tomtopping

rexster314 said:


> Here you go: I bought the M/B the middle of January this year after studying it for several weeks.
> Local Walmart had it in stock, and when I went in to Walmart, the damn thing jumped in the back of my SUV.
> This thing is so good, and hard to mess anything up that you're cooking. 10 hour brisket, sausage, grilled fish, steaks out of this world, chicken, pizza, prime rib roasts, just about anything you can think of to smoke, grill, roast is on the table.
> I've found that B&B Char Logs work well with the feed system and seem to last a little longer than briquettes and lump charcoal.
> The only thing that is a misfire is the software for your phone for remote control. It just doesn't get along well with Android devices. I was never able to connect the wi-fi on the grill to ANY of my Samsung devices, although Bluetooth is a fast connection, I needed the extra coverage of my home wi-fi. Like a few other owners of the 560, I opted for a Fireboard controller that works like the Masterbuilt controller should but doesn't.
> If you have something specific in mind, hit me up


That was just about perfect  here in Canada I believe there $800 plus tax.so wanted to be sure before I purchased. I have a  kamado joe, Oklahoma joe, weber smokey mountain , treager  pig  pellet grill  looking to add this beast to the collection if it compared well


----------



## Will Squared

tomtopping said:


> Canada I believe there $800 plus tax




I assume those are Canadian dollars because my 560 only cost $500 here in Calif.

I LOVE my 560 !

I think it would be unwise on investing in anything else.

We got ours in January and I use it all the time. It is extremely versatile ! 

I have used mine to cold smoke, dry, smoke, grill, sear, etc. I have not baked with it yet but I will.

You will not be disappointed.

They are coming out with a 1060 (1060 cubic inches) in the spring for around $700. But I think the 560 is just right for us.


----------



## tomtopping

Will Squared said:


> I assume those are Canadian dollars because my 560 only cost $500 here in Calif.
> 
> I LOVE my 560 !
> 
> I think it would be unwise on investing in anything else.
> 
> We got ours in January and I use it all the time. It is extremely versatile !
> 
> I have used mine to cold smoke, dry, smoke, grill, sear, etc. I have not baked with it yet but I will.
> 
> You will not be disappointed.
> 
> They are coming out with a 1060 (1060 cubic inches) in the spring for around $700. But I think the 560 is just right for us.


Yes Canada dollars  sorry. Worth a fraction less the   Double ply Toilet paper sheets Right now .


----------



## negolien

I have done chicken,  ribs, tri tip, 7 lb Waygu short rib, asparagus.  I have 0 issues..luckily my bt and wifi work fine just gotta remember to hit the button every time you open a door. I would highly recommend this to anyone interested...

Ps
I got some grates to replace the split upper grates I guess that's a complaint..I didn't like the two piece upper grates.


----------



## rexster314

tomtopping said:


> That was just about perfect  here in Canada I believe there $800 plus tax.so wanted to be sure before I purchased. I have a  kamado joe, Oklahoma joe, weber smokey mountain , treager  pig  pellet grill  looking to add this beast to the collection if it compared well



I sold a 2 year old PK 360 grill when I got the 560.


----------



## Will Squared

I'd like to see a picture of your 7' pipe/ offset pit.
Did you make it?


----------



## rexster314

Will Squared said:


> I'd like to see a picture of your 7' pipe/ offset pit.
> Did you make it?



I had it made at a county jail by an inmate. It's over 30 years old and on it's 3rd firebox. This is the only one I could find


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Everyone still happy I'm looking for a new smoker/grill and thinking hard about this one.. opinions appreciated..how's the smoker capabilities


----------



## negolien

Nice Rex  and Kevin yes grills awesome the new bigger 1050 is rolling out now might try it but its cost to a grand. I love my 560


----------



## rexster314

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Everyone still happy I'm looking for a new smoker/grill and thinking hard about this one.. opinions appreciated..how's the smoker capabilities



Once you get the hang of gauging how many wood chunks to use for a constant smoke, it will give you a brisket comparable to a stick burner.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

rexster314 said:


> Once you get the hang of gauging how many wood chunks to use for a constant smoke, it will give you a brisket comparable to a stick burner.


It's just a matter of mixing them with the charcoal?? Can you add just wood as you are smoking?


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Went and looked at one in person seems very nice ...are you guys smoking on the second level of grates the first or standard seems pretty close to heat source for long cooks....50 dollars off right now is a bonus


----------



## Will Squared

I have used every shelf. 
You can dial it as low (160') as you want. 
The top shelf is the coolest.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I'm really leaning towards getting one of these been reading and watching the videos..how is the smoking aspect of it


----------



## ross77

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I'm really leaning towards getting one of these been reading and watching the videos..how is the smoking aspect of it



It's very versatile.  I've just been adding wood chunks to the ash bin but you can also mix in with the charcoal on longer cooks.  Great smoke flavor.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

How's the assembly.. where I would purchase they assemble free of charge but I never know if done correctly


----------



## ross77

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> How's the assembly.. where I would purchase they assemble free of charge but I never know if done correctly



Best to do it yourself.  Took me about 2 hours.  Use a magnetic screwdriver to install the lid handle.


----------



## rexster314

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> It's just a matter of mixing them with the charcoal?? Can you add just wood as you are smoking?



The idea is to put some chunks (not wet) in the ash catcher. And it works well. But you have to keep checking it to make sure you're still getting smoke. For a longer cook, like a brisket, I want continuous smoke for several hours at a time. That's when I mix the wood chunks in with the charcoal  in the hopper so that constant smoke happens.


----------



## rexster314

ross77 said:


> Best to do it yourself.  Took me about 2 hours.  Use a magnetic screwdriver to install the lid handle.


2 hours is the average time. And a long handled magnetic screwdriver for the handle. I understand that it's a different design on the 1050


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Thanks guys greatly appreciated


----------



## rexster314

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Went and looked at one in person seems very nice ...are you guys smoking on the second level of grates the first or standard seems pretty close to heat source for long cooks....50 dollars off right now is a bonus



It depends on the type of cooking you'll be doing. I did a prime rib roast on the second shelf with a catch pan on the main grill to catch the drippings. When I do a brisket, it goes on the main grill, but I'll be doing the next one on the second level grill with a drip pan. 
The M/B controller will let the grill cook at 150 all day long. 
Again, the only gripe I have with the grill is the wi-fi, or I should say the lack of wi-fi connection with Android devices. I have 4 different ones with different versions and none can connect with wi-fi and Bluetooth is not strong enough to have a reliable connection. 
I solved that problem with the Fireboard controller. Solid connection through wi-fi all day long.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Do you guys get good smoke at higher temperatures


----------



## negolien

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Do you guys get good smoke at higher temperatures


most smokes tend to be about 250.. Otherwise your grilling.


----------



## ross77

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Do you guys get good smoke at higher temperatures



Decent. Certainly more than a pellet smoker.


----------



## rexster314

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Do you guys get good smoke at higher temperatures



What are you going for? Usually you want smoke at lower temperatures to insure you get enough. Fast, hot won't get you good smoke flavor because the meat's done sooner and less smoke flavor


----------



## Will Squared

ross77 said:


> Use a magnetic screwdriver to install the lid handle.




I second that !
A couple of strokes across a magnet will ensure that you are not chasing the screw into the lid.
Confession: I tried to assemble the handle alone and dropped the handle, cracking it. Superglued it back together.
Wife had to help me get it together.
She said to order another handle but I wear this one as my Badge of Dishonor...

... kinda like that first scratch on a new car... get it over with.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

rexster314 said:


> What are you going for? Usually you want smoke at lower temperatures to insure you get enough. Fast, hot won't get you good smoke flavor because the meat's done sooner and less smoke flavor


Usually nothing above 250..my current setup gives me nice smoke flavor at low temps but much higher than 200 and not much..I did my first pulled pork this weekend turned out great but kinda like it was done in the oven  same with a Cornish gamehen a week ago salmon and cheese have been excellent


----------



## Will Squared

negolien said:


> Otherwise your grilling.




Or Roasting.

I LOVE the versatility of the 560 !

Its like a wood fired oven meets high tech.


----------



## ross77

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Usually nothing above 250..my current setup gives me nice smoke flavor at low temps but much higher than 200 and not much..I did my first pulled pork this weekend turned out great but kinda like it was done in the oven ☹ same with a Cornish gamehen a week ago salmon and cheese have been excellent



What are you currently using?


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I have a air, draft issue with my current setup and it's very finicky to keep going..I use the amazen tube in a mod to get my smoke or a hot plate and wood chunks


----------



## Will Squared

I am going to do a Double Smoke Ham next.
I will smoke it for 3 hours @ 180 then crank it up to 300 until the Internal Temp is 140, maybe another 3 hours.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

ross77 said:


> What are you currently using?


Mes 30


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> I am going to do a Double Smoke Ham next.
> I will smoke it for 3 hours @ 180 then crank it up to 300 until the Internal Temp is 140, maybe another 3 hours.


I've done that delicious


----------



## ross77

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Mes 30



I had the same one with the MB cold smoker attachment.  I have to say I didn't care for the flavor of smoke.  It always seemed to be too bitter.


----------



## rexster314

Will Squared said:


> Or Roasting.
> 
> I LOVE the versatility of the 560 !
> 
> Its like a wood fired oven meets high tech.



It's pretty much a well rounded grill/smoker that can do just about every type of cooking very well. We love our homemade and store bought pizzas done on the 560.


----------



## Will Squared

One very cool thing to do on the 560 is Reverse Sear.

You have a nice piece of beef and smoke it @ 180 until the IT is 110'.
Take it off and wrap in foil.
Crank the 560 to 700'. It will take maybe another 10 minutes.
Put the meat on the grill with a probe.
Probably around 3 to 5 minutes each side until the IT is where you like it.

On the first side put the meat at 10 O'clock and then 3 O'clock and it will give you nice X grill marks. Don't bother on the back, just bring up to desired IT. It is basically for presentation like the expensive restaurants.

I like to take it off at 145', my Wife likes 148'.
Some like it at around 142'.

Pull it off and wrap in foil for like 20 minutes.

It melts in your mouth !


----------



## Will Squared

When you are searing you get up to temp and the cast iron grills are heated up.
But every time you open the door you drop temp... maybe 80' or more...
So through most of the sear your temp will not appear to be coming back up but having it 
set @ 700' ensures that the blower is kicked into high gear.
You are cooking with the grates at this time not necessarily  the ambient temp inside the unit.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

How low of a temperature can you get it says 225 can you get lower


----------



## negolien

160 to easy in my experience..rock solid temps


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Thanks I like a little lower starting for smoking salmon but probably can make that work


----------



## rexster314

150 on the controller


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Thanks


----------



## Will Squared

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> How low of a temperature can you get it says 225 can you get lower




I have run low temps at 160'. 
I have done some long (12 hr) dries.
At 150' I got an 'ERROR' message. 
Just bumped it up 10' and all was fine.


----------



## webrec

rexster314 said:


> Here you go: I bought the M/B the middle of January this year after studying it for several weeks.
> Local Walmart had it in stock, and when I went in to Walmart, the damn thing jumped in the back of my SUV.
> This thing is so good, and hard to mess anything up that you're cooking. 10 hour brisket, sausage, grilled fish, steaks out of this world, chicken, pizza, prime rib roasts, just about anything you can think of to smoke, grill, roast is on the table.
> I've found that B&B Char Logs work well with the feed system and seem to last a little longer than briquettes and lump charcoal.
> The only thing that is a misfire is the software for your phone for remote control. It just doesn't get along well with Android devices. I was never able to connect the wi-fi on the grill to ANY of my Samsung devices, although Bluetooth is a fast connection, I needed the extra coverage of my home wi-fi. Like a few other owners of the 560, I opted for a Fireboard controller that works like the Masterbuilt controller should but doesn't.
> If you have something specific in mind, hit me up


Heavily considering the MB560 and probably, like you, will see the thing jump by itself in the van when I go to the store. 
I've heard some potential issues with flare-ups so I'm thinking about getting grillgrates (the aluminum anozided ones) to mitigate this issue. During your research, or from your own experience, have you heard of anyone using these and any feedback? Thanks.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> I have run low temps at 160'.
> I have done some long (12 hr) dries.
> At 150' I got an 'ERROR' message.
> Just bumped it up 10' and all was fine.


Thanks


----------



## negolien

webrec said:


> Heavily considering the MB560 and probably, like you, will see the thing jump by itself in the van when I go to the store.
> I've heard some potential issues with flare-ups so I'm thinking about getting grillgrates (the aluminum anozided ones) to mitigate this issue. During your research, or from your own experience, have you heard of anyone using these and any feedback? Thanks.



No I have not heard of anyone using those alot of us got modded grates from Joe's on a MB facebook page though as the split ones suck kinda. Not really an issue on flare ups as long as you keep ur manifold clean and use drip pans and 2nd shelf on high content fatty foods.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Can't wait to pick my 560 up today


----------



## rexster314

webrec said:


> Heavily considering the MB560 and probably, like you, will see the thing jump by itself in the van when I go to the store.
> I've heard some potential issues with flare-ups so I'm thinking about getting grillgrates (the aluminum anozided ones) to mitigate this issue. During your research, or from your own experience, have you heard of anyone using these and any feedback? Thanks.



I've seen some owners getting them, but have no first hand experience with them. Really, anything under 275 or so won't give you flareups. 300 or so up and you have a chance, but when I do burgers at 400, I want flareups for the flavor and appearance. Long cooks like a brisket @ 250 will render a LOT of fat. I've started putting the meat on the second level rack with a throw away aluminum pan to catch the drippings to alleviate any chance of fires.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

rexster314 said:


> I've seen some owners getting them, but have no first hand experience with them. Really, anything under 275 or so won't give you flareups. 300 or so up and you have a chance, but when I do burgers at 400, I want flareups for the flavor and appearance. Long cooks like a brisket @ 250 will render a LOT of fat. I've started putting the meat on the second level rack with a throw away aluminum pan to catch the drippings to alleviate any chance of fires.


Any other tips are you getting good smoke flavor vs just charcoal flavor especially on long cooks with temps in the 250s


----------



## Will Squared

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Any other tips are you getting good smoke flavor vs just charcoal flavor especially on long cooks with temps in the 250s




Really Good Flavor !

I prefer apple but will go cherry on tenderloin.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> Really Good Flavor !
> 
> I prefer apple but will go cherry on tenderloin.


Are you mixing it with the charcoal or in the Ash pan or both??


----------



## Will Squared

In the stack I mix 50/50 Mesquite Lump / Kingsford Briqs. 
I put chips in the ash bucket.
Next time I do a town run I'm picking up some Apple Chunks and experiment with that in the stack.


----------



## rexster314

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Any other tips are you getting good smoke flavor vs just charcoal flavor especially on long cooks with temps in the 250s


Plain charcoal won't give you much smoke flavor, if any. You have to use the combination charcoal/wood products out there, or use the wood flavor of your choice to add true smoke flavor. For a brisket I'll mix up wood chunks and charcoal in the hopper, and some chunks in the ash pan. Hamburgers are done with plain charcoal at a high temp on mine.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

rexster314 said:


> Plain charcoal won't give you much smoke flavor, if any. You have to use the combination charcoal/wood products out there, or use the wood flavor of your choice to add true smoke flavor. For a brisket I'll mix up wood chunks and charcoal in the hopper, and some chunks in the ash pan. Hamburgers are done with plain charcoal at a high temp on mine.


It's home and seasoning now I picked up some Kingsford cherry it's on sale up here


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

How long are you guys getting on a hopper of charcoal


----------



## rexster314

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> How long are you guys getting on a hopper of charcoal



Depends on length of cooking and temperature. I get about 8-9 hours on a hopper filled with wood chunks and charcoal for my low and slow briskets


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

rexster314 said:


> Depends on length of cooking and temperature. I get about 8-9 hours on a hopper filled with wood chunks and charcoal for my low and slow briskets


Thanks


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Tried it out today and really impressed nice smoke ring


----------



## Will Squared

I think I was getting 6 hours from a stack of lump& briqs but I was running a little hotter maybe.

Most of my cooks are short and I get multiple cooks from a stack.

I have gotten 12 hours at 160' drying.


----------



## Will Squared

Just got done with dinner... Pizza on the 560...

The pizza cook was around 30 minutes and the stack dropped around 2".
 I think the stack holds around 20 ".


----------



## Will Squared

Will Squared said:


> Just got done with dinner... Pizza on the 560...
> 
> The pizza cook was around 30 minutes and the stack dropped around 2".
> I think the stack holds around 20 ".



On closer examination this morning the stack actually dropped around 12".
The pizza cook was 450' for around 30 minutes. 
(I opened the lid a lot).


----------



## rexster314

Will Squared said:


> On closer examination this morning the stack actually dropped around 12".
> The pizza cook was 450' for around 30 minutes.
> (I opened the lid a lot).



We did home made pizza last night as well. It really makes a difference for pizzas


----------



## Will Squared

rexster314 said:


> We did home made pizza last night as well. It really makes a difference for pizzas




I had made a run into town and picked up a take-n-bake pizza but you are totally right !
Its the taste of a wood fired oven.

We gotta make our own with fresh veggies and smoked chicken and sausage next time...

Been thinking this morning about fuel. Maybe branch out and experiment.

I might try chunking up some of my oak firewood on the next pizza cook...


----------



## Will Squared

Did some playing around today.
I loaded the stack 60/40 with Oak chucks/ Mesquite lump.
Ran it high (650) for a while (30 min) to see how high it would go. 
Ran Good.
Brought it down to 450 and held it for a while.
On a CI griddle cooked bacon, onions& mushroom, eggs... biscuits on the top shelf in CI.
YUM !
Ran it out at 450'
Stack lasted 3.5 hours.

The Oak gave it a leathery taste... good.

Conclusion.
Oak could be used with lump or briqs or just by itself.
It produced good smoke.

I might try some Orange wood or Olive wood.


----------



## AnotherSmokerNewb

I'm on the fence about the 560..I really want to upgrade from my MES 40 (Gen 2.5)..but in looking at it at Wal-Mart I wondered if the 560 sq in cooking area was enough. I could spend the extra $300 for the 1050, but would prefer to keep as much loot in my pockets as possible since I'm also in process of having new home built.  Do any of you 560 owners feel that the cooking area is on the small side?


----------



## Will Squared

Wife & I have the 560 and it is big enough for us.
I have wished that it was bigger at times but ,serves our needs for now.
I would say bite the bullet.
How is the new house coming? I was a builder and that is kinda my thing.
Good luck with the new digs.


----------



## AnotherSmokerNewb

Ground is being broken next week..thinking we'll be in the new home in early fall. For myself, wife and son the 560 would be plenty big..but was thinking about possibility of new neighbors and new neighborhood cookouts as well...


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

AnotherSmokerNewb said:


> Ground is being broken next week..thinking we'll be in the new home in early fall. For myself, wife and son the 560 would be plenty big..but was thinking about possibility of new neighbors and new neighborhood cookouts as well...


Welcome and mine serves me and my girlfriend well


----------



## Will Squared

AnotherSmokerNewb said:


> Ground is being broken next week..thinking we'll be in the new home in early fall.




This is FUN stuff !

So busy always with decisions to make...

Give extra thought to the kitchen and your "Work Triangle".

Most of the houses I built were by the lake here and were hillside lots... 
steep... mostly 2 and a couple of 3 stories.


----------



## AnotherSmokerNewb

Actually pretty sure my "cooking area" will be outside screened lanai. Plans are for lanai to have new patio furniture and fire table for cool winter nights (south of Tampa). Would like to upgrade the smoker, adding a Blackstone flattop griddle with air fryer combo, and a work storage station. Can chill on lanai, listen to tunes and work on recipes.


----------



## Will Squared

AnotherSmokerNewb said:


> Actually pretty sure my "cooking area" will be outside screened lanai.


Ah, the outside cook area... Sounds like you have a plan.
I was referring to the house kitchen but I am sure that the house plans are already sewn up.
Blackstone sounds sweet !
I am planning a work center that will look like a Chuck Wagon.


----------



## ososmokeshack

AnotherSmokerNewb said:


> Actually pretty sure my "cooking area" will be outside screened lanai. Plans are for lanai to have new patio furniture and fire table for cool winter nights (south of Tampa). Would like to upgrade the smoker, adding a Blackstone flattop griddle with air fryer combo, and a work storage station. Can chill on lanai, listen to tunes and work on recipes.



You must live in Hawaii. lol


----------



## negolien

AnotherSmokerNewb said:


> I'm on the fence about the 560..I really want to upgrade from my MES 40 (Gen 2.5)..but in looking at it at Wal-Mart I wondered if the 560 sq in cooking area was enough. I could spend the extra $300 for the 1050, but would prefer to keep as much loot in my pockets as possible since I'm also in process of having new home built.  Do any of you 560 owners feel that the cooking area is on the small side?



nope


----------



## AnotherSmokerNewb

ososmokeshack said:


> You must live in Hawaii. lol


Nah..right now about 30 miles south of Tampa...later this year a little further south near Sarasota.


----------



## Will Squared

I hope your days will all be sunny.
Thank you for your service.


----------



## abcdefghii

Picked up a 560 about 2 weeks ago now, very happy with it so far (only used it 3 times) but do have a few questions. First, and most importantly, is this creosote or is the paint peeling? 













I had thought it was the paint peeling, which I would not be happy about, but then read that it could be creosote, to be honest I have no idea how to tell. I've only ever smoked (or attempted to) a handful of things in the past with a cheap offset smoker.  I followed the instructions of getting the unit up to 400F, cooling and rubbing with oil then repeating. The first couple times I used the grill I just tried a few different things, just grilling hot dogs, cheeseburgers, chicken breast. 

However, I noticed this wrinkling after I had smoked a brisket. For that I had mixed in wood chips with the coal and had it running at 225F for about 9 hours. The smoke coming out the back of the grill was not thick, but if I opened the lid of the hopper to look at how much coal was left there was some pretty thick smoke initially. Using Kingsford briquettes as that was all I had locally available and some wood chips from the grocery store (I forget the brand). So, I am hopeful it is creosote, any one able to tell me what it is? 

Other than that, I am really happy with it. The brisket I smoked was the first time I had ever cooked one and it came out delicious. I left it unwrapped until the internal temp was about 165 and then wrapped it in foil until the meat probe slid it really easily and the temp was I think 202 at that point. Took it off, let it sit wrapped for about 30 minutes or so and then sliced it up. 







Hoping to cook the second half of that this weekend, the way the 560 holds temp made it incredibly simple to use.  The Bluetooth app works well enough with my phone, but is a bit quirky. WiFi is frustrating to say the least, it will see my wifi, let me enter the password, then just sits there saying it may take a while in case of updates. But, never tells me if there are any updates and never gets any further. 

Other questions I have... what do you use to light the charcoal? I have been using these firestarter sticks, they work well enough, just wondering if there is anything better to use.  Also, what do you all recommend for cleaning it? Specifically the heat manifold assembly and bottom tray areas? 

Thanks.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

abcdefghii said:


> Picked up a 560 about 2 weeks ago now, very happy with it so far (only used it 3 times) but do have a few questions. First, and most importantly, is this creosote or is the paint peeling?
> 
> View attachment 441675
> 
> View attachment 441676
> 
> 
> I had thought it was the paint peeling, which I would not be happy about, but then read that it could be creosote, to be honest I have no idea how to tell. I've only ever smoked (or attempted to) a handful of things in the past with a cheap offset smoker.  I followed the instructions of getting the unit up to 400F, cooling and rubbing with oil then repeating. The first couple times I used the grill I just tried a few different things, just grilling hot dogs, cheeseburgers, chicken breast.
> 
> However, I noticed this wrinkling after I had smoked a brisket. For that I had mixed in wood chips with the coal and had it running at 225F for about 9 hours. The smoke coming out the back of the grill was not thick, but if I opened the lid of the hopper to look at how much coal was left there was some pretty thick smoke initially. Using Kingsford briquettes as that was all I had locally available and some wood chips from the grocery store (I forget the brand). So, I am hopeful it is creosote, any one able to tell me what it is?
> 
> Other than that, I am really happy with it. The brisket I smoked was the first time I had ever cooked one and it came out delicious. I left it unwrapped until the internal temp was about 165 and then wrapped it in foil until the meat probe slid it really easily and the temp was I think 202 at that point. Took it off, let it sit wrapped for about 30 minutes or so and then sliced it up.
> 
> View attachment 441677
> 
> 
> Hoping to cook the second half of that this weekend, the way the 560 holds temp made it incredibly simple to use.  The Bluetooth app works well enough with my phone, but is a bit quirky. WiFi is frustrating to say the least, it will see my wifi, let me enter the password, then just sits there saying it may take a while in case of updates. But, never tells me if there are any updates and never gets any further.
> 
> Other questions I have... what do you use to light the charcoal? I have been using these firestarter sticks, they work well enough, just wondering if there is anything better to use.  Also, what do you all recommend for cleaning it? Specifically the heat manifold assembly and bottom tray areas?
> 
> Thanks.


Where are the pictures from the hopper cover? there have been issues of paint peeling I have no issues on mine yet ...you can check out the Facebook page for masterbuilt gravity series


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Welcome the brisket looks awesome..I really like my 560 so easy to use and great flavor


----------



## abcdefghii

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Where are the pictures from the hopper cover? there have been issues of paint peeling I have no issues on mine yet ...you can check out the Facebook page for masterbuilt gravity series



Strange, I put links to them, let me try attaching... these are the pics of the hopper cover.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

abcdefghii said:


> Strange, I put links to them, let me try attaching... these are the pics of the hopper cover.


I know they are putting a piece of tinfoil over the hopper hole to prevent that... someone hopefully comes along with more information that has the grill longer it does look like paint


----------



## Will Squared

I feel that it is creosote. I scrap it off after a cook.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I'll take a look at mine tonight


----------



## abcdefghii

Will Squared said:


> I feel that it is creosote. I scrap it off after a cook.



I hope it is creosote, if I get time later I will see if I can scrape some of it off. I'd  be real disappointed if it is paint, I've never owned a grill that cost this much before and hope to get many years out of this one. It peeling paint after 3 uses will be incredibly disheartening.


----------



## hooked on smoke

I am considering buying one. Does it generate slot of smoke? I live in a condo, temporarily, and would not want to have to get ri of it do to complaints.
I have had no issues with the amount of smoke my MES40 puts out using a mailbox with a pellet tray.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## AnotherSmokerNewb

abcdefghii said:


> I hope it is creosote, if I get time later I will see if I can scrape some of it off. I'd  be real disappointed if it is paint, I've never owned a grill that cost this much before and hope to get many years out of this one. It peeling paint after 3 uses will be incredibly disheartening.


Following this thread...I want a 560 and very curious to see how this works out.


----------



## Will Squared

hooked on smoke said:


> I am considering buying one. Does it generate slot of smoke? I live in a condo, temporarily, and would not want to have to get ri of it do to complaints.
> I have had no issues with the amount of smoke my MES40 puts out using a mailbox with a pellet tray.
> Thanks in advance.


It puts out a good deal of smoke when it is getting going.
I am cooking with 50/50 - Lump &Briqs.
The chips that I add make a nice blue smoke.

I did a cook with chunks & lump and it put out the most smoke at that time

It might be complaint worthy...


----------



## Will Squared

AnotherSmokerNewb said:


> Following this thread...I want a 560 and very curious to see how this works out.


I have had mine about 4 months and done maybe 45 cooks.
I scrap the creosote each time to ensure a good seal on the stack.
A couple of times I noticed after the cook that there was moisture, not sure if it would be from the atmosphere or what but at that time there were a few small rust colored areas. Maybe from scraping a little to hard (being more careful now). I might give it a little shot of heat resistant paint when I get a chance.

This is by no means a deal breaker.

The construction of the unit is quite substantial.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

This is my hopper lid it's definitely paint on mine as I picked the one bubble and you can see it


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> I have had mine about 4 months and done maybe 45 cooks.
> I scrap the creosote each time to ensure a good seal on the stack.
> A couple of times I noticed after the cook that there was moisture, not sure if it would be from the atmosphere or what but at that time there were a few small rust colored areas. Maybe from scraping a little to hard (being more careful now). I might give it a little shot of heat resistant paint when I get a chance.
> 
> This is by no means a deal breaker.
> 
> The construction of the unit is quite substantial.


I'll just season it like the grates


----------



## Will Squared

Getting ready to grill some pineapple right now.


----------



## abcdefghii

Definitely paint bubbling on mine, scraped a little of it with a plastic scraper just now and you can see bare metal underneath.  While it's unlikely to cause any real problems, it's pretty poor that it is peeling that quickly and makes me wonder about the long term durability of the unit as a whole.

The cheap unit I bought from K-Mart years back that this replaced had longer lasting paint, that thing cost a quarter of the price of the 560.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

abcdefghii said:


> Definitely paint bubbling on mine, scraped a little of it with a plastic scraper just now and you can see bare metal underneath.  While it's unlikely to cause any real problems, it's pretty poor that it is peeling that quickly and makes me wonder about the long term durability of the unit as a whole.
> 
> The cheap unit I bought from K-Mart years back that this replaced had longer lasting paint, that thing cost a quarter of the price of the 560.


Tinfoil will help


----------



## abcdefghii

Pardon my French, but that's bullsh*t.  

As in, I should not have just spent $500 on a grill and have to use tinfoil to now prevent it from getting in a worse condition than it already is after only 3 uses.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

abcdefghii said:


> Pardon my French, but that's bullsh*t.
> 
> As in, I should not have just spent $500 on a grill and have to use tinfoil to now prevent it from getting in a worse condition than it already is after only 3 uses.


I'm in the same boat just giving the advice I was given


----------



## abcdefghii

Sorry, yeah my comment was not directed specifically to you. Just a general comment that it is ridiculous and really poor quality for owners to be having to resort to that after barely using the thing for what it was designed for.


----------



## AnotherSmokerNewb

abcdefghii said: 


           Pardon my French, but that's bullsh*t.

As in, I should not have just spent $500 on a grill and have to use tinfoil to now prevent it from getting in a worse condition than it already is after only 3 uses.       

I would have to agree with these comments...I would be pretty salty if I just paid $500 for a smoker only to have paint issues this quick.  Does anyone know if there have been similar issues on the 1050?


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

AnotherSmokerNewb said:


> abcdefghii said:
> 
> 
> Pardon my French, but that's bullsh*t.
> 
> As in, I should not have just spent $500 on a grill and have to use tinfoil to now prevent it from getting in a worse condition than it already is after only 3 uses.
> 
> I would have to agree with these comments...I would be pretty salty if I just paid $500 for a smoker only to have paint issues this quick.  Does anyone know if there have been similar issues on the 1050?


I'm just giving the information I was given everyone on here has been very helpful to me in the advice I asked for...you can go to the Masterbuilt Facebook page on gravity smokers and read all you want


----------



## rexster314

AnotherSmokerNewb said:


> abcdefghii said:
> 
> 
> Pardon my French, but that's bullsh*t.
> 
> As in, I should not have just spent $500 on a grill and have to use tinfoil to now prevent it from getting in a worse condition than it already is after only 3 uses.
> 
> I would have to agree with these comments...I would be pretty salty if I just paid $500 for a smoker only to have paint issues this quick.  Does anyone know if there have been similar issues on the 1050?



Here's what you do: Scrape that crud off to where the metal is smooth. Then start cooking. I can pretty much guarantee you that it will reappear. Don't put foil over it. It's a buildup of creosote. It does the same thing on my 6' stick burner in places. When you have hot smoke mixed with heat, that's the result. Do the test and get back with me


----------



## Will Squared

I'm with Rex.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

rexster314 said:


> Here's what you do: Scrape that crud off to where the metal is smooth. Then start cooking. I can pretty much guarantee you that it will reappear. Don't put foil over it. It's a buildup of creosote. It does the same thing on my 6' stick burner in places. When you have hot smoke mixed with heat, that's the result. Do the test and get back with me


Mine is paint I scraped it off  but I don't care I'll season it like the grates


----------



## Will Squared

Fun Fact about creosote...
This is what they make Liquid Smoke from.


----------



## abcdefghii

rexster314 said:


> Here's what you do: Scrape that crud off to where the metal is smooth. Then start cooking. I can pretty much guarantee you that it will reappear. Don't put foil over it. It's a buildup of creosote. It does the same thing on my 6' stick burner in places. When you have hot smoke mixed with heat, that's the result. Do the test and get back with me



While I am fine to do this, my concern is the small piece I scraped off already, bare metal is visible underneath. If it is just creosote, then great, but would creosote strip the paint? Anything recommended to scrape it off? I had read heating it up first helps to get it off of there.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

abcdefghii said:


> While I am fine to do this, my concern is the small piece I scraped off already, bare metal is visible underneath. If it is just creosote, then great, but would creosote strip the paint? Anything recommended to scrape it off? I had read heating it up first helps to get it off of there.


I also wipe after using it and if there is any moisture


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

abcdefghii said:


> While I am fine to do this, my concern is the small piece I scraped off already, bare metal is visible underneath. If it is just creosote, then great, but would creosote strip the paint? Anything recommended to scrape it off? I had read heating it up first helps to get it off of there.


I'm not sure what I'll do if it rusts..cooking oil?


----------



## Will Squared

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I'm not sure what I'll do if it rusts..cooking oil?



Grape Seed oil and Avocado oil have the highest smoke point. Peanut oil is up there too.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> Grape Seed oil and Avocado oil have the highest smoke point. Peanut oil is up there too.


No food goes in that area so not sure if I'll do anything besides clean it...


----------



## Will Squared

I just scrape mine and Smoke On.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> I just scrape mine and Smoke On.


Do you have any of the damage I've seen where the walls have burned through


----------



## negolien

We have ashtrays at work that are covered metal pans basically and low and behold the same thing happens on the underside of the lid.. Just sayin...


----------



## Will Squared

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Do you have any of the damage I've seen where the walls have burned through



Not to speak of. But here is an interesting video...


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> Not to speak of. But here is an interesting video...



I've seen it I've seen where MB claims the panels are for shipping


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I got these from the MB Facebook page


----------



## Will Squared

From what I have seen of Masterbuilt they are a very good Company and will stand behind their product.
I am a fan.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> From what I have seen of Masterbuilt they are a very good Company and will stand behind their product.
> I am a fan.


Me too...love both of mine


----------



## abcdefghii

So, even though I suspected what the outcome would be, I reached out to Masterbuilt to see what they had to say. 

_"Thank you for contacting Masterbuilt Customer Support. It is normal for the paint to peel, a recommendation would be to spray with olive oil after each use and cleaning for prevent rust. Thanks"_

Pretty much the exact answer I expected. While I understand the paint can peel, on a $500 grill I would have at least expected the paint to last longer than 3 uses. I'll just keep it clean and do what I can to prevent rust. 

Certainly going to look into that firebox mod shown in the video above though. Then, back to cooking, going to cook the 2nd half of the brisket this weekend and maybe try some ribs.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

abcdefghii said:


> So, even though I suspected what the outcome would be, I reached out to Masterbuilt to see what they had to say.
> 
> _"Thank you for contacting Masterbuilt Customer Support. It is normal for the paint to peel, a recommendation would be to spray with olive oil after each use and cleaning for prevent rust. Thanks"_
> 
> Pretty much the exact answer I expected. While I understand the paint can peel, on a $500 grill I would have at least expected the paint to last longer than 3 uses. I'll just keep it clean and do what I can to prevent rust.
> 
> Certainly going to look into that firebox mod shown in the video above though. Then, back to cooking, going to cook the 2nd half of the brisket this weekend and maybe try some ribs.


I ordered the sleeve today I'll use until it arrives I can't believe some have burnt through the panels in six cooks


----------



## Will Squared

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I ordered the sleeve today I'll use until it arrives I can't believe some have burnt through the panels in six cooks


Was there a charge for the sleeve?


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> Was there a charge for the sleeve?


Yes it's not coming from masterbuilt.. they are saying it's supposed to burn through and the material behind it which looks like a fiberglass is supposed to last...


----------



## Will Squared

What was the charge?
Where did you find it? (link)


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> What was the charge?
> Where did you find it? (link)


I found him on the MB Facebook page..Luke Siminton


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I found him on the MB Facebook page..Luke Siminton


I'm hoping mine doesn't burn through before the insert gets here


----------



## abcdefghii

For those without Facebook, does the guy have any other way to purchase one? I'd like to get an insert for mine before it starts to burn through (another sign of poor longevity with this grill unfortunately).


----------



## Will Squared

abcdefghii said:


> For those without Facebook, does the guy have any other way to purchase one? I'd like to get an insert for mine before it starts to burn through (another sign of poor longevity with this grill unfortunately).


That is me too. I boycott FB.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> That is me too. I boycott FB.


I will try to find out for you guys


----------



## Will Squared

Thanks Kev.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> Thanks Kev.


[email protected]


----------



## Will Squared

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> [email protected]


What did it set you back?


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> What did it set you back?


175 includes shipping and a manifold cover I also ordered plus he includes a gasket...the cover helps with cleanup snaps on


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I'm kinda wondering if I should of spent the money but also don't like the idea of holes in the hopper chute with whatever material that is exposed..I think masterbuilt will replace the material for 30 bucks but not the metal


----------



## Aledavidov

I hope we can claim warranty about burn metal wall also my paint  look not so good after 3 cooks . 
Alex


----------



## negolien

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I ordered the sleeve today I'll use until it arrives I can't believe some have burnt through the panels in six cooks



Yeah I can't either I have had mine for months but /shrug.  This happens every couple weeks. It will blow over and the people that own and like their MB 560 will keep posting and the others will fade away.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

negolien said:


> Yeah I can't either I have had mine for months but /shrug.  This happens every couple weeks. It will blow over and the people that own and like their MB 560 will keep posting and the others will fade away.


I made steaks tonight for my parents and they were delicious


----------



## abcdefghii

Aledavidov said:


> I hope we can claim warranty about burn metal wall also my paint  look not so good after 3 cooks .
> Alex



Not happening, they'll just tell you it's normal. 



negolien said:


> Yeah I can't either I have had mine for months but /shrug.  This happens every couple weeks. It will blow over and the people that own and like their MB 560 will keep posting and the others will fade away.



I'm very happy with mine and hope to use it for many years, just a little disappointed in some of the quality issues I'm discovering. 

I can't wait to try cooking all sorts of things on there, love the temperature control of it and how easy it is to use overall.


----------



## Bfwoff

Got mine about 10 days ago. My first real smoker. I’ve only ever used smoke boxes on a gas grill, so that really doesn’t count. Yesterday made my first ever brisket. ( never had the equipment). It turned out perfect. I’ve also cooked some awesome steaks and smoked some chicken breast. I used good quality lump charcoal with hickory chunks mixed in and a couple mesquite. Also dropped a chunk in the ash bucket a few times. Made plenty smoke. Other than the quirky phone app it works great, holds temp, easy to clean, no moving parts. Very satisfied.


----------



## whistlepig

Been looking hard at the MB 560. Right now I have a MES 30 and a Weber gas grill both of which work well. The 560 looks like it would replace both and with a better flavor than the electric or gas grill.


----------



## whistlepig

I ordered a MB 560 tonight. Delivery not til May 28. Looking forward to my first smoke with it.


----------



## rexster314

Bfwoff said:


> Got mine about 10 days ago. My first real smoker. I’ve only ever used smoke boxes on a gas grill, so that really doesn’t count. Yesterday made my first ever brisket. ( never had the equipment). It turned out perfect. I’ve also cooked some awesome steaks and smoked some chicken breast. I used good quality lump charcoal with hickory chunks mixed in and a couple mesquite. Also dropped a chunk in the ash bucket a few times. Made plenty smoke. Other than the quirky phone app it works great, holds temp, easy to clean, no moving parts. Very satisfied.



Well, there IS that fan that runs when you're using the grill


----------



## Aledavidov

whistlepig said:


> I ordered a MB 560 tonight. Delivery not til May 28. Looking forward to my first smoke with it.


Congrats, you will love this unit


----------



## Bfwoff

rexster314 said:


> Well, there IS that fan that runs when you're using the grill


Yep, forgot the fan. That’s a important moving part.


----------



## Will Squared

I am a fan of the fan.

I know the power of the Leaf Blower !


----------



## candurin

Well, my 1050 will be here tomorrow!  I know there are some hiccups but nothing that was a show stopper.

Cabela’s has it for $799 with 10% off using the cabelas card (available every Tuesday) and an extra $20 off as a card signing bonus.

For $699 out the door (free shipping and no tax), I couldn’t pass it up.


----------



## Marsha Pierantoni

This product MAY be great.  WHO KNOWS?  The one I just bought doesn't work.  NO help from Masterbuilt.  My advice?  Don't buy it.  It's not worth it.


----------



## ross77

Mine has been working great since January. Sorry you’re having problems. Have you submitted a warranty request on their website?


----------



## Will Squared

ross77 said:


> Mine has been working great since January. Sorry you’re having problems. Have you submitted a warranty request on their website?



I submitted a warranty request today on the fire box. 
Do you think they will stand behind a repair? 
I have had mine since January as well.
Have any of you others gotten help from Masterbuilt for a new fire box mod or am I going to be on my own?


----------



## Will Squared

No one is answering their phones there because of Covid19.


----------



## rexster314

Will Squared said:


> I submitted a warranty request today on the fire box.
> Do you think they will stand behind a repair?
> I have had mine since January as well.
> Have any of you others gotten help from Masterbuilt for a new fire box mod or am I going to be on my own?


I saw a post on the MB Gravity UK Facebook where Masterbuilt sent him brand new metal plates and insulation. 
Me? I bought one of the stainless steel repair kits


----------



## Will Squared

I saw two kits. One is 14 gauge and the other is 12 gauge. I might just get a mod kit if the warranty deal takes too long. I wouldn't want a thin metal mod kit and get a repeat 
Thanx Rex.


----------



## Aledavidov

candurin said:


> Well, my 1050 will be here tomorrow!  I know there are some hiccups but nothing that was a show stopper.
> 
> Cabela’s has it for $799 with 10% off using the cabelas card (available every Tuesday) and an extra $20 off as a card signing bonus.
> 
> For $699 out the door (free shipping and no tax


----------



## Aledavidov

Will Squared said:


> I submitted a warranty request today on the fire box.
> Do you think they will stand behind a repair?
> I have had mine since January as well.
> Have any of you others gotten help from Masterbuilt for a new fire box mod or am I going to be on my own?


It’s what I find , message from MB


----------



## negolien

Will Squared said:


> I saw two kits. One is 14 gauge and the other is 12 gauge. I might just get a mod kit if the warranty deal takes too long. I wouldn't want a thin metal mod kit and get a repeat
> Thanx Rex.


Remember my post on the box mods warping and allowing moisture between old and new plates. Might not be a deal breaker for you but check it out 1st.


----------



## Will Squared

So the metal plates are only temporary for transport?
It looked like I had fuzzy insulation looking material (just a little bit) in the ash bucket this time.
I think Rex had a video about his insulation.


----------



## rexster314

Will Squared said:


> I saw two kits. One is 14 gauge and the other is 12 gauge. I might just get a mod kit if the warranty deal takes too long. I wouldn't want a thin metal mod kit and get a repeat
> Thanx Rex.


I installed the 12 ga panels this past Sunday.


----------



## Will Squared

negolien said:


> Remember my post on the box mods warping and allowing moisture between old and new plates. Might not be a deal breaker for you but check it out 1st.



Thanx Negolien.


----------



## Aledavidov

rexster314 said:


> I installed the 12 ga panels this past Sunday.


Rexter
I hope you sow  what MB explained about firebox


----------



## rexster314

Aledavidov said:


> Rexter
> I hope you sow  what MB explained about firebox


I saw it, don't believe it. PR spin at it's worst When that ceramic insulation is exposed to the charcoal that slides on down, the charcoal will scrape the insulation off sooner or later


----------



## rexster314

rexster314 said:


> I saw it, don't believe it. PR spin at it's worst When that ceramic insulation is exposed to the charcoal that slides on down, the charcoal will scrape the insulation off sooner or later



This is after one month of cooks on my new 1050 grill. Burned straight through


----------



## Will Squared

Rex... You pulled the temporary metal off and saw behind it. What is the fluffy white insulation? Is there also a hard ceramic? How thick is it do you think?


----------



## rexster314

The fluffy white insulation is it. No firebrick or hard ceramics. Maybe 1/2" thick uncompressed


----------



## Will Squared

YOWZA !


----------



## Will Squared

I'm ordering the 12 GA. !


----------



## Aledavidov

Will Squared said:


> I'm ordering the 12 GA. !


Where do you ordering?


----------



## Will Squared

Aledavidov said:


> Where do you ordering?


I have a site for the 14 ga. 
I will have to look the 12 ga site up.
But I think Rex has the info.


----------



## rexster314

I'm trying to get the guy's email. I only conversed with him through facebook


----------



## Will Squared

Cool !


----------



## Aledavidov

I funded this web site , they have some upgrades for 560 and 1050 


			https://lss-mods.square.site/


----------



## abcdefghii

*As much as I'm happy with my 560, the quality of some fairly important parts and MBs blasé response to questions is very disappointing. *


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

7 cooks and burnt through I have the mod installed and sent the grill down the road


----------



## Will Squared

Down what road?


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will Squared said:


> Down what road?


I sold mine


----------



## rexster314

rexster314 said:


> I'm trying to get the guy's email. I only conversed with him through facebook



[email protected] is the guy selling the firebox mod


----------



## SmokeyJoe55

Wow I really can’t believe Masterbuilt is so full of crap they tried to say the metal plates are there for SHIPPING and that there is a fire BRICK behind it, more like fricking house insulation! They are so obviously lying.

Thank you for this. Combined with the uneven temps across the grates this is going back to home depot immediately. I already had a chunk of metal fall off after one use I will show the manager if I have to. No way I am getting scammed by Masterbuilt.


----------



## rexster314

SmokeyJoe55 said:


> Wow I really can’t believe Masterbuilt is so full of crap they tried to say the metal plates are there for SHIPPING and that there is a fire BRICK behind it, more like fricking house insulation! They are so obviously lying.
> 
> Thank you for this. Combined with the uneven temps across the grates this is going back to home depot immediately. I already had a chunk of metal fall off after one use I will show the manager if I have to. No way I am getting scammed by Masterbuilt.


There's something wrong with your grill. There's not much info around talking about the temp differences you're experiencing. I've checked my 560 and 1050 both with an infrared thermometer and found only about 5 degrees difference front to back and side to side. 
Whatever chunk of metal you're talking about wouldn't be part of the firebox after one use, it took mine 30 days to burn out. Where did it fall from? Faulty assembly maybe? Was it assembled by you or HD? HD has a widespread history of getting it wrong in assembling these things


----------



## negolien

Hey new dude....cough cool story bro.. 

Will no problem bud Most know about the issue product might still be ok just gotta know what your getting into and be ok with it. Let me know if u go that way so we can get install info and how well it ages.


----------



## Will Squared

negolien said:


> Hey new dude....cough cool story bro..
> 
> Will no problem bud Most know about the issue product might still be ok just gotta know what your getting into and be ok with it. Let me know if u go that way so we can get install info and how well it ages.



I ordered the 12ga mod and it is getting shipped today.
I have been going through BBQ/Smoker withdrawals.
I had been using mine on almost a daily basis.
I have held off when I noticed the insulation in the ash bucket.
I am not ready for the Boat Trailer Mod though. LOL.
And I am married so I won't need a Wench.


----------



## SmokeyJoe55

Ok “bro” no need to have thin skin because I criticized your grill. Most people just went by MB saying there is a fire brick behind it which is a straight up lie so maybe you are ok with it but you don’t speak for everyone.


----------



## SmokeyJoe55

rexster314 said:


> There's something wrong with your grill. There's not much info around talking about the temp differences you're experiencing. I've checked my 560 and 1050 both with an infrared thermometer and found only about 5 degrees difference front to back and side to side.
> Whatever chunk of metal you're talking about wouldn't be part of the firebox after one use, it took mine 30 days to burn out. Where did it fall from? Faulty assembly maybe? Was it assembled by you or HD? HD has a widespread history of getting it wrong in assembling these things



I assembled it myself, the piece of metal was definitely from the fire box because I checked it right after seasoning it and there was already chipping, then when I loaded the charcoal again for my first smoke it scraped a piece off into the ash bucket. Nothing else was chipping and the piece looked exactly like what I saw in the firebox.

The temp difference may have been from the water pan I used so I will try another smoke without it.


----------



## abcdefghii

Thought I screwed up a whole brisket the other day, put it on at 5:30am, 225F and left it be. Went to check it after about 7 hours and it was already reading 198F. Wrapped it and left it another 30 minutes,  but was pretty much done after that. The meat probe was sliding through really easily. Thankfully it turned out OK.

But, the reason for my post.... what do you all recommend for cleaning the grills, heat manifold etc. I can never seem to get all the greasy residue off the grills.


----------



## candurin

abcdefghii said:


> But, the reason for my post.... what do you all recommend for cleaning the grills, heat manifold etc. I can never seem to get all the greasy residue off the grills.



I keep my manifold and drip trays covered in foil and replace every so often.  I also use drip trays for almost everything.  Insides get scraped down with plastic putty knife.

Thats the extent of it.


----------



## Will Squared

abcdefghii said:


> what do you all recommend for cleaning the grills, heat manifold etc. I can never seem to get all the greasy residue off the grills.



I cover the manifold with foil. This lasts several cooks.

After I get done with a cook I run the temp up high and run it for another 10 minutes or so at sear temps. Any grease just crisps up to a char and brushes right off.


----------



## Will Squared

Today I am doing some pork ribs with a Coffee Rub.
 It is 6 am and I am about to go start the 560.  
I will be using the 1-2-3 method.


----------

